# drivers for HP Pavilion dv6807us



## deathbringer07 (Apr 29, 2008)

hi and good day everyone. i'm missing some drivers for my hp pavilion dv6807. 

a look at device manager, here are the devices that have exclamation points on their icons:
under Network Adapters
-Ethernet Controller
under IEEE 1394 bus host controllers
-OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
under other devices
-Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus
-Three Base System Devices
-Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus
-Unknown Device

that's all. hope someone can help me. thanks.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

I spent most of the night searching for drivers for other posts (mostly Compaq and HP laptops) here, here, here. I'd only attempted this once before. It's insane the numbers of folks who want to downgrade from Vista to XP. You guys should have bought a business notebook instead of a home notebook. They have better support for XP. In any case this gets easier each time, because you realize HP recycles a lot of parts!
All right, let's start.

If you haven't done so already, grab the drivers for the QuickLaunch buttons and the TouchPad here
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3696820&lang=en
They're the only ones supported by HP for the dv6807, (and ironically the least useful), but they might help get rid of a yellow exclamation mark or two in device manager.

For the GeForce Go 7150M the download is at
http://www.notebookforums.com/thread213911.html
If that doesn't work, you can get a slightly older version at
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/GRAPHICS-BOARD/NVIDIA/NVIDIA-32bit-ForceWare-GeForce-Go-15655.shtml

For the audio and modem, you'll need to get this patch from Microsoft first
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111
or the alternate HP version http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ob-45958-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3213867
Then you can get the modem drivers
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...9-1&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&os=228&product=1817074

I don't know which audio driver you'll need though. You'll have to find out whether you use the RealTek or Conexant audio system.

I also can't tell what you have for wireless (Intel, Atheros, or Broadcom).

The 3 base system devices are probably the Ricoh card reader
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...-1&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3224055&os=228"

Unknown device I'm not sure about. Do you know if you have a TV tuner?

I still haven't figured out what the ethernet card is on any of these. The reason is Vista has a bundled driver for it, so the HP site doesn't have a download for it for Vista, and for specs it just calls it "10/100 ethernet RJ-45" or something like that (so helpful).
However from past searches I'd speculate it could be a Marvell card.
If you wish to test that hypothesis, download their generic driver package
http://www.marvell.com/drivers/driverDisplay.do?driverId=175
and install, then if it works, look in device manager and look at the exact name of the network adapter and report it back here.

As for your firewire not working I'm not sure how to remedy that. Perhaps a chipset drivers update? I'd need to know the motherboard chipset though. Perhaps in the user manual?


----------



## deathbringer07 (Apr 29, 2008)

I haven't got time to download the drivers yet, maybe this weekend or this Friday. Correct me if I'm wrong, but based on what I've found on the net, the ethernet card is supposed to be onboard, not a seperate card so it shouldn't have a manufacturer except the manufacturer of the chipset itself.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

deathbringer07 said:


> I haven't got time to download the drivers yet, maybe this weekend or this Friday. Correct me if I'm wrong, but based on what I've found on the net, the ethernet card is supposed to be onboard, not a seperate card so it shouldn't have a manufacturer except the manufacturer of the chipset itself.


Sometimes manufacturers will use the same chip both on cards and integrated in motherboards. Best example I can think of is the Silicon Image Si3112 SATA controller. It's used in both PCI cards and integrated on some Asus motherboards. Naturally I can't guarantee the driver will work for both, but it's something to try.


----------

